# Insurance



## astramax46 (Jan 10, 2013)

Bikerpat said:


> Where would be the nicest places to live?
> In respect of affordability, near the beach, safety, and within distance of nursing college.
> Any recommendations?
> Also can you get health insurance there and what does it cover and how much does it cost?
> ...


Hi Pat, I'm an ex pat Englishman and have been living here for over 2 years now, since retirement. I looked at several areas, and stayed in a few temporarily , and finally settled in a place called Dasmarinas, Very safe, good access to Manila, only 50 pesos on an aircon bus. There are a couple of reputable nursing colleges near here, La Salle being probably the best.
Expect to pay about 3 to 4k a month to rent a half decent house on a sub division, ( mine is 3,800 a month. 2 bedrooms, and space to park 3 cars if needs.)
As for health insurance, I'll check and come back to you on that one. I'm covered on my wife's insurance. 
From your handle I take it you are into motorbikes. You'll be in for a shock here, a big bike is anything over 125cc. In 2 years I've not seen more than a handful of bikes over 400 cc and never seen a Brit bike at all and only 2 Harley's.


----------



## Bikerpat (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi to you ex Pat Englishman. Thanks for that valuable information. I'll wait for any information you have re medical insyrance. Re motorbikes, I call myself bikerpat as it's a user name I use on another site. I had a big bike here until I sold it last year. So am not sure I'll get a bike when I moce to Phils unless I need one.


----------



## astramax46 (Jan 10, 2013)

*Health Insurance*

Hi Pat, I've contacted 3 different Health Insurance companies here, all require name, age and address, and from what I could understand, the address needs to be in the Philippines. So I think if you can contact some company in either Ireland or UK , and see if you can get a global cover, like Cigna Health Insurance. 
As for travelling in this country, public transport is both easy and cheap. I have a jeep but most of the time I travel on either a tricycle or jeepney.
If you do decide to move here and want to transport your personal belongings, look up on line for a ' balicbayan box ' company. I found it is the best way of sending stuff here. If you need any more info don't hesitate to ask. Take care, Tony.


----------



## Bikerpat (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks Tony. Appreciate that advice.


----------

